# People of color in metal



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I mean there is like African Americans, Hispanics and such in metal,but some seem to think metal is only a white person's thing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Black metal and other extreme metal is a thing in South Africa!


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Black metal and other extreme metal is a thing in South Africa!


Metal is also a thing in Latin America.

I know of a few bands from Countries like Argentina and Costa Rica


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Sarcofago from Brazil and Pentagram from Chile comes to mind. Latin America has been at it from the start of extreme


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Metal is my favorite genre arter classical...Living Colour my favorite rock band!


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I just found a documentary on youtube about Vietnam having a metal scene.

I'm part Vietnamese on my mom's side,and i know how to say car,dog,fox,mom and a few other words in Vietnamese, including some swearwords.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Metal-ish....


----------

